# A PC Gamers Gripe!



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

So if any of you guys play Games on the Computer, let me know how you feel.

So it seems in this day and age the realm of the PC game is Lacking. Few and Far in between are the genuine games made FOR the pc. We are stuck playing games that are ported over from the console... and most are rather lacking in the refinement that we know a PC game can achieve.

So I like Single person FPS games... I loved the original Dark Forces, Jedi Knight, The Half-Life series, ect.

All for the most part have nice long thought out stories. Mass Effect 1&2 are nice modern examples of this type.

On a friends recommendation I just got both the Force unleashed games for the PC. Both of them were rather anti-climatic! Yeah nice playability, but it felt console clunky and ended well before it should have.

Yeah I know...inebriated rant!

But do any of you feel my pain?


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

It's because of two things, most people have a console of some kind, so the game developers make them for consoles like the 360 or ps3.

The other thing is, because of the capabilities of those two consoles, the games have such crazy graphics, the pc couldn't handle them, so they remake the entire look of the game. If not enough people buy it, then this is a total wast of time, and money.

On another note, I loved The force unleashed I, but II sucked so bad I wanted to kill my self. And I am the ultimate force unleashed fan. I spent $80 bucks the day it came out for the collectors edition. 

Yes, I know I'm sad


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Plastic Ninja said:


> It's because of two things, most people have a console of some kind, so the game developers make them for consoles like the 360 or ps3.
> 
> The other thing is, because of the capabilities of those two consoles, the games have such crazy graphics, the pc couldn't handle them, so they remake the entire look of the game. If not enough people buy it, then this is a total wast of time, and money.
> 
> ...


You got it half right.

Yes, everyone has one of the consoles these days. It's because in the long run, they are cheaper than a dedicated gaming PC.

A PC will always be able to blow away just about any console in the graphics department. The problem is the cost. To get those high end graphics, you have to buy very expensive high end graphic cards. Maybe even two cards paired together. This can easily costs close to a thousand dollars. Your average gamer either will not or can not afford this kind of money. Hence, consoles now rule the gaming world. 

Let's not forget that the gaming industry is in the business of making money. It is much easier to develop a game on known hardware (ie. 360, PS3, Wii) than it is to have to include code to cover multiple configurations. So, the developers go with the easy and quick solution.

The big problem I see now days is a lack of innovation. Developers just keep revamping the same game over and over and over. They just cram more gore, flashy graphics, and big explosions into a game at the expense of good content. Games are shallow and boring now.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Warcraaaafftttt.....join us in Waaarrrrcraaaffttttttttt....


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Warcraaaafftttt.....join us in Waaarrrrcraaaffttttttttt....


I've watched friends and loved ones get dragged into that nefarious game! I dare not fall to temptation. 

My son routinely quits and reactivates his account. He has a love hate relationship with the game. He has actually asked me to find busy work for him to do so that he won't sit down and start playing the game again. I can only imagine the amount of money they are bank rolling on that game!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I remember how ticked I was when Halo II only came out for the game system and not for PC. The original Halo was a PC game! When they finally released a PC version of Halo II, it was only for PCs running Vista. The bastards.

I played Everquest for a while, but never WOW. Both are addictive.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Bad Company 2 is the best of example of a game made for all platforms. The PC version is mostly a port, but they added the extras to make it feel like the older PC only predecessors, like Battlefield 2 and Battlefield 1942.

It's only a matter of time before there become a universal game building standard, and the platform will only be about licensing agreements. 

Right now if your playing an xbox game, its the same software as the PC version, just with scaled down graphics and sometime smaller or shorter maps so that the whole game can be fit onto one disc.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Jaybo said:


> You got it half right.
> The big problem I see now days is a lack of innovation. Developers just keep revamping the same game over and over and over. They just cram more gore, flashy graphics, and big explosions into a game at the expense of good content. Games are shallow and boring now.


Well, graphic updates are part of the whole deal, and I can't say I don't like good graphics.

But I don't know, It depends on what you like. Shooter games are always becoming cooler, better looking and have new features. But lots of other game types aren't so great. I just happen to like shooters 



Devils Chariot said:


> Right now if your playing an xbox game, its the same software as the PC version, just with scaled down graphics and sometime smaller or shorter maps so that the whole game can be fit onto one disc.


Well, the graphics aren't too much different, they all go on a disc. It seems to me, it wouldn't make much of a difference any how, because most pc couldn't run what my xbox can properly.

But that's just most people I met. There are lots of good pcs that can handle that kind of thing.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes. WoW= crack. Been there, done that.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> Yes. WoW= crack. Been there, done that.


Lol I want to shoot my self every time I look at WoW. I will never pay monthly for an MMO again.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

I guess the thing I am most pissed about is just lack of REAL story in Single Player games. I feel games no matter the type should be movies that you play through as the Main character. Now my Hypocrite moment! I love the Story development in the Zelda games! If I am going to spend anywhere from $30 - $50 there better be some demand of my time.

I will Arrrrrr me Matey games if I know they will suck, and are short, But I enjoy buying good quality games!


----------



## bl00d (Feb 12, 2011)

I am mission level designer for an FPS company. Alot of the FPS games now have such small shoe box style maps its horrible if you like to snipe or have places to hide. But it is a quick and easy way to get a map onto a game.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> You got it half right.
> 
> The big problem I see now days is a lack of innovation. Developers just keep revamping the same game over and over and over. They just cram more gore, flashy graphics, and big explosions into a game at the expense of good content. Games are shallow and boring now.


Check this out. It may change you mind on more is better in games.
Opinion_Minecraft

Personally I just quit for awhile. I played Runescape as my kids started. Got bored. Up until this Jan. I hadn't played anything regularly for a couple of years. Then I found Team Fortress 2 . I know it's older but there always stuff out there I haven't tried. Plus I don't have all the time I use to. !st game was Bard's Tale on a Commadore 64....


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

randomr8 said:


> Check this out. It may change you mind on more is better in games.
> Opinion_Minecraft
> 
> Personally I just quit for awhile. I played Runescape as my kids started. Got bored. Up until this Jan. I hadn't played anything regularly for a couple of years. Then I found Team Fortress 2 . I know it's older but there always stuff out there I haven't tried. Plus I don't have all the time I use to. !st game was Bard's Tale on a Commadore 64....


Yes, Minecraft. I was floored when my 14 year old console gamer came to me and asked me to purchase this game for his PC. The PC that had only been used for Facebook and YouTube up to this point. I couldn't believe he was wanting a game that was in beta, looked like it came straight from the late 80's, and did not have a proper install method.

Turns out it is actually a pretty decent game. Maybe there is hope?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Minecraft sounds like a game I would enjoy. I grew up on simpler, arcade like versions of games (remember the original "Battlezone"?) and loved them.


----------



## seanrussell60 (Nov 29, 2021)

Minecraft, to be precise. When my 14-year-old console gamer approached me and requested me to buy this game for his PC, I was taken aback. Up until this moment, the PC had solely been used for Facebook and YouTube. I couldn't believe he wanted a game that was still in beta, looked like it belonged in the late 1980s, and didn't have a suitable installation procedure.
It turns out that the game is actually rather good. Is there any hope? or I'm absorbed in a Minecraft game Can you tell me if a bow vs crossbow is more powerful?


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

The consoles are just dumbed down PCS, The advantage is hwo you can do the coding to the specs of the consoles. I was going to MS events just before the Xbox coming out and hearing all the hype about it and how it was built and could do this and that.

Graphics are on the biggest parts of the games. WOW did nothing for me not my style of game play, plus to cheap to pay a monthly fee for something pus to add my main part of playing games was during the winter late fall maybe and early spring once it was nice and still fairly nice I'm usually outside doing stuff, I was a Diablo guy, still sort of but haven't played in a year or 2 keep saying I might get it back out if I can find it but haven't yet. Nice thing about that is Graphics aren't that intensive so don't need any fancy graphics cards. Started getting into Rally and off-road truck games and had plans on setting up a custom station with a real car seat and 3 monitors with one in front and 2 to each side, but with time just didn't get that far into it. Even had an expensive Fantec setup with weighted pedals that included a clutch and a couple of different style shifters along with the paddles on the steering wheel.


----------

